# Is Murray now MTD?



## Chris86 (Jun 8, 2013)

I went to Walmart the other day and noticed some Murray tractors out front so I mosied on over to look at them. I noticed that the hood looked very MTD-like and so did the steering wheel. It also had more plastic on it than Murrays from a few years ago.

Is Murray made by MTD now? Say it ain't so!


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

Chris86 said:


> I went to Walmart the other day and noticed some Murray tractors out front so I mosied on over to look at them. I noticed that the hood looked very MTD-like and so did the steering wheel. It also had more plastic on it than Murrays from a few years ago.
> 
> Is Murray made by MTD now? Say it ain't so!


On the NON-HYDROS, if they have a variable speed travel selector of about 7 speed choices with a transmission selector that only has F and R you probably cannot say it ain't so.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Just takes a quick search. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MTD_Products 

http://www.answerbag.com/q_view/2104724 appears they are owned by B&S

Not sure how up to date the info is though.


----------



## BBY_Murray (Jun 14, 2011)

Unfortunately, the Wally machines are indeed rebadged mtd's. In South America AYP's are being rebadged as Murrays and in Europe Briggs is badging Snappers as Murrays as well as still producing some REAL Murray designed equipment. It's a shame what has happened.

Just to be clear though, MTD does not own the Murray name, Briggs and Stratton does, since August of 2005.


----------



## Chris86 (Jun 8, 2013)

BBY, I just checked out M.O.W. and like what I see... I'm glad there are so many people out there that like Murray. I don't own one at the moment, but I regularly cut my grandma's grass with her Murray... I'm not sure what model it is but it's probably 8 or 9 years old. I really like it, it seems better built than my Craftsman.


----------

